

Ask HN: who are the most interesting new entrepreneurs? - alain94040

Who are the most interesting new entrepreneurs that you think deserve more exposure?<p>The Startup Conference in Silicon Valley wants to give an opportunity for the most interesting founders to share their experience and insights. But who are they? I'm counting on the wisdom of the crowd to tell me :-)
======
AznHisoka
It's an enigma. The ones you think are interesting are just ones who manage to
market themselves better/more than others, but it doesn't mean they're most
interesting.

I think everyone who decides to be an entrepreneur is interesting, just in
different ways.

